# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet (PC) (2012) (Multileng-ENG)

## elcamaleon

Game where you must investigate a mysterious alien planet using fun tools.









[NFO]Platform: PC
EXE
Medicine (Cracked)
1.17 GB
LanguagesИ: English, German, French, Italian, Spanish, Japanese
Developer: Fuel Cell
Distributor: Fuel Cell
Genre: Action, Adventure, Shoot'em Up (Abstract)
Players: 1-4 (Cooperative: 2-4)
Released: April 17, 2012
Pegi: +7
 [/NFO]








SO: Microsoft Windows XP / Vista/ 7
Intel Core Duo (1.25ghz) / AMD Athlon XP (1.8ghz)
RAM: 1 GB
GeForce FX series+ / Radeon 9500+
DirectX:9.0



















*DOWNLOAD*



INTERCHANGEABLE LINKS





```
http://ul.to/r7i503j7/InsanTwisShaPlan_J.part3.rar
http://ul.to/lxlwu7b0/InsanTwisShaPlan_J.part4.rar
http://ul.to/4dygbfvz/InsanTwisShaPlan_J.part1.rar
http://ul.to/o4fncont/InsanTwisShaPlan_J.part2.rar

http://rapidgator.net/file/5745759/InsanTwisShaPlan_J.part1.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/5745766/InsanTwisShaPlan_J.part4.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/5745771/InsanTwisShaPlan_J.part2.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/5745809/InsanTwisShaPlan_J.part3.rar.html

http://www.filefactory.com/file/3u3as2xkwngv/n/InsanTwisShaPlan_J_part3_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/68rtd7atxngp/n/InsanTwisShaPlan_J_part4_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5k4y2ossq1vx/n/InsanTwisShaPlan_J_part1_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2h2ixwor9t5n/n/InsanTwisShaPlan_J_part2_rar

http://freakshare.com/files/tvvzrxhf/InsanTwisShaPlan_J.part4.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/ped584nd/InsanTwisShaPlan_J.part2.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/cq8x2wkl/InsanTwisShaPlan_J.part1.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/hrbpxb3z/InsanTwisShaPlan_J.part3.rar.html

http://letitbit.net/download/66324.66ab632df68d38b7cba9db8fe5af/InsanTwisShaPlan_J.part3.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/56013.5a6f936e2515c7582e453fb4d4d6/InsanTwisShaPlan_J.part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/44524.472a1f3290c968c6ad6a43a5f156/InsanTwisShaPlan_J.part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/69640.6753a944dc70476c551e0d098886/InsanTwisShaPlan_J.part4.rar.html
```

----------

